#  30   6       " ".

## LML

30  2017       . 
 6  10    ,    ,  3  7 UTC. 
     . 
* FM  145,500  438,500*    QSY. 
  , PDF    "".  





*   PDF-    :*

  ( 3 - )  30  2017  
06.00  10.00 C - ( 03.00  07.00 UTC).

** 
    ,
  RS()    ,   001 
QTH LOC.         
.   : RN6MZZ  59 001 KN97TF.
       .

 .
      .
     UTC.
       .

   ,    
       (  
    , ,   ).
  (UTC)   4   60 :- 1
 06:00-06:59, 2  07:00-07:59, 3  08:00-08:59, 4  09:00-09:59

     .

   ,     
. 

*  145.500  438.500   QSY.*

** 

 (  UA4NAL)  : 
 144  - 1 ,   432   1,5 ,  
1300 . - 2 ,  5700    3 .

 .
  ,   ,  ,
       .
*
*
   ,     
,        .
     : , QTH-,
  ,  ,  ,  .
      UA4NAL  
  EDI-rus ,   OUT   
( out rn6mzz.zip)    - contest@radiodon.ru
    7    .
        , ... , 
 ,    ,  , ,   (
 ). 

https://vk.com/myqth?w=wall-34866935_3424%2Fall

http://forum.vhfdx.ru/sorevnovaniya/...otoko-oat-a-k/

https://radiodon.ru/news/239-30-iyul...skoe-pole.html

*  55 ():*

    KN97KF,      FM,  145  438.  .

----------

